# Hello from Gdansk, Poland



## Dirk60 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello from Gdansk, Poland.

My name is Dirk. I'm a native german but living and working in Poland since some years.
My hobbies are modelling in many ways- plastic, paper, rc and motorbikes.

My special interest is fixed on the Hawker Hurricane and the P-51 Mustang.

I wish to all 'Happy Modelling'!


----------



## imalko (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello and welcome Dirk. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome Dirk!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2010)

Witam Dirk..... Does Wojtek or V2 know you're here ?? Both are Poles...

Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## magnu (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 31, 2010)

Greetings from North Carolina!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Greetings from North Carolina!



Got your wet suit ready ??? Earl is coming.....

Charles


----------



## Torch (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome, I have cousins there who own a duck farm, enjoy the site.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dirk!



ccheese said:


> Got your wet suit ready ??? Earl is coming.....
> 
> Charles


 I am supposed to be on the fricken coast on vacation this weekend!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Welcome aboard Dirk!
> 
> I am supposed to be on the fricken coast on vacation this weekend!



Have fun I heard it was gonna be windy


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 31, 2010)

G'day Dirk, nice to have you with us


----------



## cptsmith (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome,Germany and Poland are beautiful countries. My granmother was Polish, but born in Berlin. I also took airborne training in Wroclaw.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello Dirk and welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2010)

G'day Dirk welcome from down under!


----------



## seesul (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)
Where are you from in Germany?


----------



## spit5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome Dirk


----------



## Geedee (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dirk


----------



## Dirk60 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for the nice welcome here.

Dirk


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilkommen zum forum Dirk! Be great to see pics of your models if poss!

Evan


----------



## otftch (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome from SUNNY Florida....well its rained here for the last three weeks !
Ed


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2010)

hello and welcome Dirk


----------

